

Python Cloud has disappeared? - polemic
http://python.co.uk/

======
polemic
In the context of the recent attempted Trademarking of "Python" in Europe:

[http://pyfound.blogspot.ca/2013/02/python-trademark-at-
risk-...](http://pyfound.blogspot.ca/2013/02/python-trademark-at-risk-in-
europe-
we.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed:+PythonSoftwareFoundationNews+\(Python+Software+Foundation+News\))

Their twitter account (@PythonCloud) has also been deactivated.

------
timClicks
The website of the host company Veber (nee POBox Hosting) is also down:
<http://www.veber.co.uk/>. See also <http://www.linkedin.com/company/pobox-
hosting>.

